# Talk About Being Kind



## Riaz (11/3/14)

for some reason i feel the members of the forum are capable of doing this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Shame man! gives me one big "knop in die keel"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

That was really touching.. good to know that there are still some good people out there in the big bad world.

I agree @Riaz the peeps here are definitely capable of something like that.. Lots and lots of big hearts right here..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

that made me cry lol! Amazing!!!! Faith in humanity restored


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> that made me cry lol! Amazing!!!! Faith in humanity restored



the way the begger wanted to share part of his winnings

that was epic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Great video, thanks for sharing @Riaz 
Lovely stuff!!


----------

